# Roni G2-9 conversion kit for Glock



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I am considering buying the, "Command Arms Accessories Roni G2-9 kit for the Glock" . I would like to know if anyone has this, and how they rate the product? The kit cost $400. From what I have read, I will have to pay an extra $200 for the U.S. import. (You will need to file an ATF SBR 5320-1 form, and pay the $200.00 for legal assembly and use in the USA.)

Glock -$500 
Roni Kit - $400
Paperwork - $200
Total = $1100 +or-


----------

